
Show HN: Everyelixirvideo.page – Elixir conference videos on one page - eugene_pirogov
http://everyelixirvideo.page
======
octoberrust
I very much appreciate the simplicity of the site, too many similar sites have
thumbnails and a lot of extra information that deters from the information of
what I really want to see (what the video is about).

------
sb8244
Nice! Going to bookmark this for sure. Is there any opportunities for recorded
meetup talks?

~~~
eugene_pirogov
Hi! Recorded meetups will be added eventually, that's the plan. I'd love to
work on that, but just don't have the capacity at the moment.

If you spot an Elixir meetup on YouTube, please open an issue so it's not
lost, and I will add it –
[https://github.com/gmile/everyelixirvideo.page/issues/new](https://github.com/gmile/everyelixirvideo.page/issues/new).

Thanks!

------
pg_bot
Nice site! One Suggestion, I would sort the links chronologically.

------
mariushop
Very nice. Should be one every[]video.page for Go, JavaScript etc.

------
Lordarminius
Very useful. Thanks

